# AMD Spiele zur VTX-3d 7950 v2



## ChristianLP (15. März 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit die 7950 von AMD, um genauer zu sein, die VTX-3d AMD 7950 X-Edition V2. Bei der V3 gibt es Spiele mit dazu. Könnte ich welche von AMD anfordern?


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. März 2013)

Da du vermutlich nicht mit Never Settle gekauft hast, gibt's auch keine Spiele. Wieso solltest du welche von AMD anfordern, die werden dir sicher keine geben


----------



## ChristianLP (15. März 2013)

Hmmm, hast Recht  Ist aber eigentlich schade


----------

